# WWII graphic t-shirt



## b-17flyinghigh (Apr 14, 2010)

*NO SPAMMING*


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahhhh..... am I missing something here ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2010)

Rather no, Charles.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)

Why would anybody want a shirt with that on????


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

I would wear that to send a message to all you trolls and spammers out there.


----------

